# ReyLight Ti Lan Proto Review



## gunga (Jan 19, 2017)

For consideration for the reviews sub forum

* ReyLight Ti Lan Prototype Review*

This is a review of the prototype of the ReyLight Ti Lan flashlight. A sample was provided for this review but no payment of any kind was accepted for the review.









*Summary*

Lan, means Orchid (an exotic flower), elegant, and graceful. This is an apt description for Reylight Ti Lan flashlight under review. You may find many similarities between this review and that of the Reylight Pineapple (seen here). This is because, functionally, they are the same light but with some enhancements and a stylish, premium, titanium shell.

Overall, this is an outstanding and unique light. It offers high-end materials, excellent functionality, premium options (ie. 10 slots for tritium vials) coupled with a staggeringly low projected price ($50-60).

The host is nicely machined with some intricate and interesting detailing that produce a unique look and feel. The light fits well in the hand and has a solid, weighty feel without being too heavy.

The clip has a functional lanyard attachment point and mates well with the light.

The UI (User Interface) is simple and effective with four well-balanced levels. They do vary depending on the battery used (14500 Lithium Ion cells boost the thre e higher modes), so one can choose optimum lower modes (using nimh batteries) or maximum output (using 14500 li-on cells). 

The light boasts a total of ten (10) tritium slots, allowing one to customize as much or little as desired. When fully loaded, the light is practically a beacon at night, and is not likely to be misplaced. This, however, will more than double the price when all ten tritium vials are installed (the common 1.5x6mm tritium vials fit the slots. They typically cost $7 – 7.5 each, not including installation).

There were various improvements over the Pineapple prototype previously reviewed. These include:

- A firmer production clip. It’s still a bit thin and small, but provides adequate clip strength.
- The middle and high modes still use PWM, but the frequency has increased greatly (from 2KHz to 9KHz) so it is virtually undetectable (virtually… It can be detected in rare circumstances).
- The reflector and centering disk have been redesigned, eliminating the rings found in the previous design. The beam has a more focused hotspot that provides more throw but may be a bit less ideal during close range use. 

This is a near final prototype, so very few changes are expected. I don’t feel there is a need for any changes. The production model will likely be available at www.Banggood.com and perhaps on Massdrop.
*

Host and Clip Quality*

The machining and finishing on the titanium host is well done. The detailing provides some grip but the lack of knurling may make the light a bit slippery in some circumstances. The material is Grade 2 Titanium, or commercially pure. It has better heat conduction than the popular Grade 5 Titanium (6Al-4V) but is not as tough/durable. The finish is a lightly-polished machined finish. Production lights may skip the polishing step. I’m a fan of nicely machined titanium so I don’t feel this is a drawback.








The head has two large concentric grooves as well as an alternating pattern of large tear drop cut outs and slots to fit tritium vials (also known as trits). There are a total of three trit slots on the head.







The body is fairly simple, with a slightly reduced diameter centre section. The centre section contains three flats that can be used for branding etc., but are left blank here.

Here is another view of the light showing the clip with the lanyard attachment point incorporated into the design. While it is functional, I found the lanyard loop a bit uncomfortable at times and may remove it in the future.







The clip is held on by the tailcap which is a great design since it’s reliable and allows adjustment of clip position. It is, however, a bit thin but did provide adequate clip strength. 







The tail section has two concentric rings and is drilled to fit a total of six trits. The trits are visible on the tail as well as through the rings. It’s a stylish and functional touch.







The button cover is stainless steel and works well. The switch is a reverse clicky to allow for intuitive mode changes and operates smoothly with no binding. The switch travel is a bit more than expected but it’s not uncomfortable. The angled recess around the button adds just a little bit more class, as does the tritium slot.







The production light may use titanium for the button. While this seems like a nice touch, I often find that titanium buttons bind and gall horribly, producing a cheap and unreliable feel. This can be alleviated with careful machining and/or finishing, but I am wary of the end result if titanium is used.

The button has been machined a touch shorter than on the pineapple so the light tailstands reliably without wobble. It is seen here next to the pineapple.







As has been reported with the pineapple, there is still a bit of play in the button. This can be fixed by placing a shim layer between the switch and the metal button cover. I use a couple layers of glow sticker.







The threads are nicely cut, but do tend to grind a bit as do most titanium threads. They are not square cut, but there is very little play and they mate well.
The head has three crenulations that allow one to see when the light is on even when it is resting head down. Here it is next to the similar pineapple.







One minor annoyance for me was the way the parts did not quite line up. The tailcap, body, and head have details that do not quite line up when fully assembled. Again, this is a just minor annoyance but is noted to be complete.

The LED is well centered and is a 4000K Nichia 219C, high CRI LED. For those seeking full bin information, it is 90+ CRI, r9050, sm405, d240 flux, this may change in the future of course.







Size is a very comfortable 92.9mm x 21.15mm at the widest point of the head. The body varies between 18.15-19.0mm so feels slim in the hand.
The pill is held inside the head by a retaining ring. Once the ring is removed, the pill can be removed and the reflector and lens will drop out. Note the white plastic centering ring around the LED.







The driver is a useful 14.55mm, a very useful size. Shown here next to the Brass Pineapple.







The reflector seems to be a custom design that produces a good, clean beam. The lens is anti-reflective (AR) coated.








Here is the light compared to a common AA battery as well as a few other available AA lights. The lineup includes (from left to right): Quark AA Tactical (Ti), Firefly Ti, Thrunite T10T, ReyLight Brass Pineapple, ReyLight Ti Lan, Eagletac D25A Ti, Zebralihght SC5w, and an eneloop battery.







And the business end.







*Beam Characteristics, Levels and UI*

The beam is good. The textured reflector provides a somewhat wide spot and spill, with a fairly sharply defined cut-off to the spot. The improved reflector eliminates any rings in the beam.







Here is the beam (on the left) next to the previous Pineapple light. The improved reflector eliminates the rings in the beam and focuses the spot better, allowing for more throw.







The LED is a 4000K Nichia 219C, 90+ CRI, a fairly rare LED not often seen on production lights. This is a beautiful tint and the 219C should be very easy to drive, providing good output and efficiency.

The UI is a basic Moonlight-Low-Medium-High, starting on moonlight. There is no memory and the reset time is a short three seconds (after the light is off for three seconds, it defaults to moonlight.) There are no blinking or hidden modes.

I don’t have the equipment or inclination for lumen and runtime measurements, so here are the factory numbers. These appear to be LED output numbers, so actual out-the-front output is likely to be about 15 - 20% lower (to account for losses due to the reflector, lens etc.).

With alkaline AA:
Output: 0.2-5-30-110 lumens
Runtime: 30 days-50 hours-4.5 hours-1 hour

With 800mAh 14500 battery:
Output: 0.3-12-120-390 lumens
Runtime: 20 days-15 hours-2 hours-40 mins

I can confirm these approximate numbers.

The UI and levels are well balanced and nicely spaced. Choosing differing battery types allows one to choose between higher maximum output (14500 batteries) or more available lower levels (nimh batteries). 

I’m very pleased with the simple, effective UI and useful levels. This is an ideal UI for most of my EDC usage, though it is not for everyone. The levels using nimh batteries are well suited to indoor use. The extra output using li-on batteries, however, is welcome in outdoor usage (100 lumens doesn’t seem like much outside).

This is NOT a tactical light or a tactical UI. If you want max brightness quickly or like memory modes, this is not the light for you. If you like preserve night vision and discretely ramp up to your chosen level, this light is ideal.

Do note, however, that the middle and maximum levels use PWM for dimming (at a reported 9KHz for the frequency). I did not find it objectionable in use but did notice it on very rare occasions. I didn’t notice any PWM on the moonlight mode.


*Glamour Shots!*

The redesign of the reflector and centering disk do not allow me to add glow stickers in the head. However, adding trits provides plenty of glowy “bling”. Note, I only have three of the six trit slots in the tail filled as I am waiting for an order of tritium vials to arrive.













Now if my other trits would hurry up and get here…







Here are some fun shots (some using some filters in my Nikon D5100 SLR.)
























*
Final Thoughts*



Overall, the ReyLight Ti Lan is definitely my favourite AA light.

It has many outstanding features and is an amazing bargain at its projected price. Some benefits include:

- Elegant appearance that is both classy and functional.
- Very rare 4000K, 90+ CRI Nichia 219C LED. Efficiency coupled with beautiful tint and colour rendering.
- Good fit and finish with thoughtful details (clip mounting, lanyard attachment, head crenulations, multiple trit slots, and solid construction).
- Useful levels with (my) ideal EDC user interface. Changing battery types allows one to customize levels based on intended usage (more lower modes or max output).
- Classy metal button, equipped with tritium slot.
- Unbelievable value (under $60 projected price), especially for a Titanium light.

What’s not to like?

Here’s an artsy parting shot!


----------



## emarkd (Jan 19, 2017)

Hey you've got some bad image links in there. Please fix it, I want to see! The pics I can see already show off the light better than any I've seen of it so far, and it looks great. I was already excited for this light before, but now I'm really getting impatient. Looks great!

Thanks Gunga.


----------



## mikemcnair (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow. This is the first titanium light I am actually interested in!!


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2017)

Sorry, it was work in progress. I just finished updating the image links.


----------



## Tejasandre (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice review. Seems familiar


----------



## Thetasigma (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice review Mike, this looks like a tempting one even though I already have my much used Pineapple.


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2017)

It's like best value ti AA I have seen. Pretty much checks all the boxes I have. I'll likely end up with a few.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 19, 2017)

Although it is nice to see another Ti AA torch, I would rather it didn't have such obvious design cues associated with McGizmo (bezel) and Tain (tail) ....


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2017)

Not sure I totally agree, but this is a totally different class vs the high value customs you mention. Not meant to be in the same league.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 19, 2017)

I thought pulse width modulation is used to make lower light level modes and that the highest level does not have PWM in any given flashlight. Could you explain what I am missing?


----------



## gunga (Jan 19, 2017)

You are correct. That is how pwm is usually implemented. I don't know why it is used in max mode here.


----------



## Glofindel (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you for the review. Keen to get one.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jan 20, 2017)

@gunga, thanks for a very good review! :twothumbs
now I'm interested...


----------



## phosphor22 (Jan 20, 2017)

Great review - thanks!
I know I will be getting one of these; I love the Pineapple and this will be a good companion for it - a little lighter and a whole lot 'glowier' (with trits)


----------



## nfetterly (Jan 20, 2017)

Great review, looks like a great light, really appreciate the trit slots. As you noted I'll probably end up with a couple as well.


----------



## Weld Inspector (Jan 23, 2017)

Great review Gunja, and the fact that filling with trits cost more than the light itself is not a bad thing in my book. The 18650 reylight was my first custom light for the exact reason of balance between cost and choice of customization. 

Now to decide what color trits my Lan Wil get!


----------



## sphere (Jan 24, 2017)

Were are these obtainable from?


----------



## emarkd (Jan 24, 2017)

sphere said:


> Were are these obtainable from?



Nowhere, yet. Scheduled to be released mid-March.


----------



## sphere (Jan 24, 2017)

Okdok edok


----------



## ronniepudding (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks for the review Gunga! I like the looks of this one better than the brass Pineapple, and I'd presume that Ti will keep the weight in check. Speaking of which, would you mind weighing your prototype? 

My only reservation is that PWM... I realize with the high frequency that it's more of an emotional reaction than a practical concern. Nevertheless, I don't understand what PWM contributes to Med/High modes, so it bugs me in theory 

Pretty much everything else about it matches my preferences. Then machining looks brilliant in the pics.


----------



## ktsl (Jan 26, 2017)

What's the difference between Nichia 219B and C? Efficiency?


----------



## gunga (Jan 26, 2017)

Hey there. I don't have a scale but will attempt to get one to check the weight.

This pwm is very difficult to notice in use. I think I only notice it when I try shaking the light to detect it. I've never noticed in use. 

I don't know the circuit enough to determine why it is used for the max mode. I'm glad it's not in the moonlight mode. 

219C is a newer generation of LED. The main advantage vs 219B is efficiency (not sure I'm using the correct term). It produces more output at a given current and usually has a lower forward voltage (easier to drive). Do note that generally 219B can lean to more rosy tints vs 219C but this is very unpredictable. I'm generalizing on the tint tendencies.


----------



## ktsl (Jan 26, 2017)

Thank you for explaining!
Maybe pwm is used on max for thermal control?


----------



## emarkd (Jan 26, 2017)

I can't say why the light would use PWM on its highest mode. That should be easy to set in the circuit itself and then use PWM to "dim" it appropriately for the lower levels. So I agree that's a strange design choice. But I can say why PWM is used in lights in general, emotions aside -- its for tint control. Almost all LEDs have some tint shift at different currents. They're tested and binned at a given current (usually 700mA or 1050mA) and any more or less current will cause them to shift some. If you've ever had a light that was greenish on its low levels, but then nice and white on high, it was a pure current controlled light with no PWM. By using PWM the driver can feed the emitter the current it needs to meet its specs but still be dim enough to be useful as a low mode. So yes, while lots of folks have emotional (and sometimes physical) reactions to PWM, it does have a real use in flashlights.


----------



## gunga (Jan 26, 2017)

I'll try asking Rey after the holidays about pwm on the high mode. Too true about the tint consistency. When the pwm is high enough frequency, I don't notice it and I don't mind it.


----------



## Chrisdm (Jan 27, 2017)

Very nice, thanks mike. I just recieved the pineapple and was very impressed for the money. Love the optional trit slots on this one... My only but strong criticisms of the pineapple are with the clip: Very thin/flimsy. Plus the tiny lanyard attachment point is uncomfprtable if not using it. It feels "pokey" in the palm. Looks like i would have the same issue with the Lan... Otherwise a solid winner.


----------



## gunga (Jan 29, 2017)

Hey thanks. Yep, love the trit slots. Still waiting for mine. 

I'm going to remove the lanyard loop on mine. Clip is strong enough but is kinda small.


----------



## Sledgestone (Jan 29, 2017)

Where did you get your trits from? And are they blue or ice blue?


----------



## emarkd (Jan 29, 2017)

Sledgestone said:


> Where did you get your trits from? And are they blue or ice blue?



You didn't ask me, but I've bought lots of trits from mixglo.com and always had a great experience. Maybe Gunga has a different lead for you to check out, but give mixglo a look too.


----------



## gunga (Jan 29, 2017)

All from mixglo.com. Ice blue. It's my go to source.


----------



## Sledgestone (Jan 30, 2017)

Thanks, will check it out!


----------



## gunga (Jan 30, 2017)

Here's a lousy pic of the Ti Lan and pineapple with lanyard loops removed. I'll update the main review once I get my trits.


----------



## Derek_Omega (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi Fellas,

First time poster here, longtime flashlight enthousiast though.
Firstly, thank you for the detailed review Gunga! I am pretty excited about tis light, this will also be my first trit light.

As far as I can discern one of the only few improvements on the current proto is the clip. If Rey reads this after his vacation, would there be any possibility at all of beefing up the clip? I for one would be happy to pay a couple bucks extra for a sturdier clip.

Again, thanks for bringing this light to my attention


----------



## gunga (Feb 1, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! I'd say there is no chance of an updated clip. It's not 100% needed though.


----------



## Mrty (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for that great review and tease. I look forward to the opportunity to buy one. One question , are all 10 trits size 1.5 x 6mm . Might as well get the tritium bought while waiting . Thanks Again


----------



## gunga (Feb 2, 2017)

Yes. They are all 1.5x6mm. Mine are from mixglo.com.


----------



## pmerc (Feb 9, 2017)

So how do I get on the list?


----------



## dansciurus (Feb 9, 2017)

pmerc said:


> So how do I get on the list?


I second that. I'd sign that list. 
Early access for probably one of the best lights of the year would be nice.


----------



## jmoyat (Feb 9, 2017)

Great review Gunga, well done, I did en up reading it all with great interest, thanks!


----------



## The.Bart.Man (Feb 10, 2017)

Looks like a great EDC!
Especially for the target price it should be a winner.
I'm looking for a nice Ti EDC 14500 light and I think this one should be on the short list.
Also really like the tritium spots.


----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 12, 2017)

Is it time yet?


----------



## hbk_rey (Feb 12, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> Is it time yet?



Already in production, it takes one month.


----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 12, 2017)

Exciting! Thanks for your reply.


----------



## gunga (Feb 12, 2017)

Cool! I need to get another!


----------



## uncle wong (Feb 12, 2017)

Waiting


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 12, 2017)

Jmayot said:


> Great review Gunga, well done, I did en up reading it all with great interest, thanks!


+1 well worth reading


----------



## gunga (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey thanks all for the feedback!


----------



## Glofindel (Feb 13, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> Already in production, it takes one month.


Excellent! Can't wait.


----------



## whooda4 (Feb 13, 2017)

awesome. great looking light


----------



## phosphor22 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep great review. Looking forward to this light!


----------



## Tejasandre (Feb 13, 2017)

Is this the same diameter as the pineapple?


----------



## gunga (Feb 13, 2017)

No. I tiny bit wider. Both my reviews have measurements.


----------



## TKC (Feb 13, 2017)

*​That is a cool light.*


----------



## Derek_Omega (Feb 14, 2017)

Sitting on my hands in anticipation


----------



## dansciurus (Feb 15, 2017)

Watching this and the other threads on blf and Banggood is getting tiresome. We need this to come soon or I'll lose my mind. I need like 4 of these asap!


----------



## phosphor22 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hope the button is Stainless and not Ti. Stainless works great on the Pineapple.


----------



## hbk_rey (Feb 15, 2017)

phosphor22 said:


> Hope the button is Stainless and not Ti. Stainless works great on the Pineapple.




Yes, it's SS.


----------



## gunga (Feb 15, 2017)

Woo Hoo! Alright!

It took me like at least an hour to get my ti firefly with ti button to feel smooth. Stainless is a good choice.


----------



## Roger Sully (Feb 15, 2017)

Stocking up on PP funds in anticipation!


----------



## jankowiak (Feb 15, 2017)

BITCHIN flashlights ! I have the brass light on it's way from Banggood now look like I wait for the Titanium one .[emoji848]🤣[emoji106]


----------



## A-MAC (Feb 22, 2017)

Any update on when this will be released?


----------



## gunga (Feb 22, 2017)

I heard March. 3-4 weeks.


----------



## A-MAC (Feb 22, 2017)

gunga said:


> I heard March. 3-4 weeks.



Thanks, looking forward to it.


----------



## wimmer21 (Feb 22, 2017)

I'll be buying this light. 

Thanks for a great review gunga!


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks for the review. Not a big fan of CP2 over 6/4 but this still looks like a winner.


----------



## gunga (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep. 6/4 is much tougher, also more costly and more difficult to machine. Also much worse for heat conduction. But really, it's just more costly to produce.

I also prefer 6/4 but it would definitely increase the cost.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Feb 23, 2017)

Either way it's titanium, so I'm in! It will run on a regular AA battery, right? I have a 14500 to use as well.


----------



## gunga (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep. Brighter on 14500 but works just fine on AA.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Feb 23, 2017)

Awesome, I've been looking for a nice "dual fuel" AA light, and brighter on Li-ion is a plus too!


----------



## gunga (Feb 23, 2017)

Yep. For creeping around at home, AA provides better low modes. For poking around outside, 14500 gives a lot more punch. Both cells provide the same moonlight mode though, which is cool. It may also explain the use of pwm on high mode, but this is only a theory.


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 4, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> Already in production, it takes one month.





gunga said:


> I heard March. 3-4 weeks.



Ok it's March now! 

Paypal is ready to rock and roll :rock:


----------



## dansciurus (Mar 5, 2017)

Roger Sully said:


> Ok it's March now!
> 
> Paypal is ready to rock and roll :rock:


Ditto


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2017)

I've asked. I'll let you know what I find out.


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 5, 2017)

gunga said:


> I've asked. I'll let you know what I find out.



But did you ask with desperation & longing?


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2017)

Yes. I grovelled.


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 5, 2017)

Ok :thumbs up:


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2017)

News flash. The ti lan is expected to be on massdrop in the next couple weeks.


----------



## hbk_rey (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 5, 2017)

I guess I should go sign up..


----------



## gunga (Mar 5, 2017)

Yep. I bought a watch there before. Worked out well.


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 5, 2017)

OK i signed up......There is now a good chance I'l be broke before this light is released!


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 5, 2017)

Where do we sign up?


----------



## gunga (Mar 6, 2017)

Massdrop.com. The ti lan is not on there yet.


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 6, 2017)

That's so vague. :/


----------



## gunga (Mar 6, 2017)

The hope is mid March but I don't know how prompt massdrop is.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 6, 2017)

gunga said:


> Massdrop.com. The ti lan is not on there yet.



I joined. Not sure I can navigate the site but.... thanks, gunga!


----------



## Tejasandre (Mar 6, 2017)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jemab (Mar 17, 2017)

It's the middle of the month


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 17, 2017)

I was going to post the same thing last night!


----------



## gunga (Mar 17, 2017)

I heard another week.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 19, 2017)

Watching massdrop daily.


----------



## gunga (Mar 19, 2017)

When I hear anything I will post about it.


----------



## Luckyonion (Mar 28, 2017)

Anyone see anything? Haven't been able to thoroughly check


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 28, 2017)

Every time i get an email from massdrop...


----------



## gunga (Mar 28, 2017)

Me too!


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 28, 2017)

Yep still no ReyLight. They've got lots of spinners though. Thank goodness I haven't gotten into that silliness.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 28, 2017)

Ok I just bought one of these. God help me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 28, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> Ok I just bought one of these. God help me.



 ... Which one? ...  

~ Chance


----------



## gunga (Mar 28, 2017)

What is a spinner?


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 28, 2017)

I'm playin' I didn't buy that Chance. haha



gunga said:


> What is a spinner?



They're toys that spin. Like spinning tops... only the ones pictured are finger spinners. Hang on I'll find a quick vid so you can see for yourselves.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 28, 2017)

Supposedly they'll spin til the cows come home. Hell I might get one just for giggles.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Mar 28, 2017)

I went on a spinner kick. Thankfully haven't gotten into custom spinners.....

Yet


----------



## staticx57 (Mar 28, 2017)

wimmer, this is when you reply and let us know which spinner you chose.


----------



## hbk_rey (Mar 28, 2017)

Lan is here.


----------



## gunga (Mar 28, 2017)

Nice!!!


----------



## Luckyonion (Mar 29, 2017)

Sweet! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Roger Sully (Mar 29, 2017)

Yyyaaaassss!!!


----------



## gunga (Mar 29, 2017)

Well, in anticipation of the imminent release of the Ti Lan, I have a few updates to share.

I ground off the lanyard tabs on my Pineapple and Ti Lan. They were bothering me and I don't use lanyards much these days.











I like my lights a bit floodier so I filed, sanded, and polished a 45 degree optic to make it fit. Not a great plan (the optic is 20mm, the space is 16mm). It works but was a lot of work.






Luckily the optic allows me to add a big green glow sticker.






My trits finally arrived so here's some glamour shots with all trits in place.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Mar 29, 2017)

wow, lookin good!


----------



## uncle wong (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow! Nice.


----------



## Ozythemandias (Mar 29, 2017)

Beautiful work Gunga!

Is the plan still to use Massdrop?


----------



## hbk_rey (Mar 29, 2017)

Ozythemandias said:


> Beautiful work Gunga!
> 
> Is the plan still to use Massdrop?



Sorry, I did not have enough fund to pre-pay for the factory. So I turned to MD. Next batch, I will do it.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 29, 2017)

So how do I order then? I want one fully loaded please. I have money.


----------



## wimmer21 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok so it WILL be on Massdrop. I misread your post.


----------



## gunga (Mar 29, 2017)

Yes. It's going to be on massdrop soon.

I think you add your own trits.


----------



## hatman (Mar 29, 2017)

Nice work, Gunga!

Rey, will MD offer trits as an option?


----------



## gunga (Mar 29, 2017)

Not to my knowledge. It's not legal for them to offer it.


----------



## staticx57 (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow that looks nice in Ti all finalized and all. Gunga, the mod looks great too


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Mar 29, 2017)

I too am watching MassDrop....regarding the previous comments on spinners....how about a spinner that has trits and can spin on the end of a flashlight?


----------



## hbk_rey (Mar 29, 2017)

hatman said:


> Nice work, Gunga!
> 
> Rey, will MD offer trits as an option?



Nope, they do not have trits. You can get it from mixglo.com or me directly. 6$/pc.


----------



## jlemond (Mar 29, 2017)

Following with bated breath.


----------



## stanmore (Mar 30, 2017)

I've been following this thread for weeks, and checking every Massdrop email they send. Can't wait for the drop much longer!


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2017)

Me too. Deciding how many I "need". Trits have been very slow getting to me from Asia (4+ weeks). That puts a damper on things. 

Another mod on the proto: changed the LED to a 3 step McAdams (ie tight bin) 3500K high cri Nichia 219C. Sweet.


----------



## Sledgestone (Mar 30, 2017)

Where to you order your trits, gunga?


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2017)

Mixglo.com.


----------



## Sledgestone (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok, I thought that they shipped from USA?


----------



## gunga (Mar 30, 2017)

Massdrop ships from USA. Not the trits.


----------



## Sledgestone (Apr 4, 2017)

Any news? My fingers are itching...


----------



## gunga (Apr 4, 2017)

Nothing yet...


----------



## Tejasandre (Apr 4, 2017)

Sigh.


----------



## hbk_rey (Apr 4, 2017)

I already shipped one sample to Massdrop yesterday, they should get it after 3-5days, and after another 1-3 days, they will launch.
Regards
Rey


----------



## phosphor22 (Apr 4, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> I already shipped one sample to Massdrop yesterday, they should get it after 3-5days, and after another 1-3 days, they will launch.
> Regards
> Rey



Thanks for the update Rey!


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm not sure how many more lights with trits slots I'm going to bother with going forward. I've had 2 quit on me recently and owning nice lights with a dead trit is not cool. I have a black toe and it's not cool either but I can put a sock on it.


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 4, 2017)

I'm gonna go ahead and get this one tho.


----------



## gunga (Apr 4, 2017)

They can be replaced.


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yep they sure can gunga.


----------



## gunga (Apr 4, 2017)

I meant the dead trits but I guess you know that.


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 4, 2017)

And........ gunga is not quite sure just how stupid I really am. :laughing:


----------



## Offgridled (Apr 5, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> And........ gunga is not quite sure just how stupid I really am. :laughing:


Hmmmmmmmm :thinking:


----------



## Tejasandre (Apr 5, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> I already shipped one sample to Massdrop yesterday, they should get it after 3-5days, and after another 1-3 days, they will launch.
> Regards
> Rey



Great news!


----------



## wimmer21 (Apr 5, 2017)

Hey gunga, apologies for the comment last night. You were trying to be helpful and I made a joke, which in hindsight I think was in poor taste. I know you weren't in any way implying that I'm stupid... you just wanted to make sure that your comment was clearly understood. Anyway just wanted to tell you sorry and that I understand and appreciate what you were trying to do.

Steve


----------



## gunga (Apr 5, 2017)

No worries Steve. You could also cover your broken trits with a sock.


----------



## Roger Sully (Apr 5, 2017)

:buddies:


----------



## BazzH (Apr 14, 2017)

Nothing yet


----------



## gunga (Apr 14, 2017)

I know. The DHL warehouse had a fire. It's been delayed another week. Sigh.


----------



## jemab (Apr 21, 2017)

Any word?


----------



## gunga (Apr 21, 2017)

From Rey. 

----

Bad thing always comes in double, or even more. Everything takes more time than expected. 
1: Production delayed. Titanium is not easy to machine well.
2: HongKong DHL warehouse in fire, package hold, returned and reshipped. (6 days wasted)
3: Wrong estimation of launching schedule, without asking MD. (7 days behind)
4: Package was found out being shipped to MD warehouse in New Jersey, instead of their office in California. 
They need the sample to take photo. (Another week)
I hope I can learn from this and do better for the future. Get everything prepared, confirmed, and then get back to you.
No guessing, estimating, optimism, only fact and truth.


----------



## ch4ins4w (Apr 21, 2017)

This light looks amazing. How do you buy one? I don't really understand what Massdrop is. Will a regular internet retailer carry these once they are released?


----------



## RGRAY (Apr 21, 2017)

I love it, Rey.
I'll take one in Titanium and one in Damascus. 
Ten trits is perfect. :twothumbs


----------



## hbk_rey (Apr 25, 2017)

Sorry thought I have replied this. see post #148.


----------



## hbk_rey (Apr 25, 2017)

ch4ins4w said:


> This light looks amazing. How do you buy one? I don't really understand what Massdrop is. Will a regular internet retailer carry these once they are released?


www.massdrop.com
It is a group buy dealer. The 1st batch is only for them. no retailers.


----------



## ch4ins4w (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks. I registered with Massdrop so I can get one!


----------



## hbk_rey (May 3, 2017)

Finally available on Massdrop, bad pictures though.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/36417?vendor_key=28b106e9c09b0d60d42fabfecc09606f


----------



## Roger Sully (May 3, 2017)

I got excited until I tried to join/commit....It says "This drop is currently not active"


----------



## gunga (May 3, 2017)

Hmmm. Can I send them my pix? Sorry Rey, I'll send some pix tonight.


----------



## hbk_rey (May 3, 2017)

Roger Sully said:


> I got excited until I tried to join/commit....It says "This drop is currently not active"



Sorry I did not notice this is a preview page between massdrop and me. Should've not posted it.


----------



## hbk_rey (May 3, 2017)

gunga said:


> Hmmm. Can I send them my pix? Sorry Rey, I'll send some pix tonight.




Don't worry, I think they will redo the pics, and active the page.


----------



## Luckyonion (May 4, 2017)

What would be the best battery to use in these?


----------



## hbk_rey (May 4, 2017)

I use Eneloop AA. Some protected 14500 batteries might not work perfectly, a little too long, there will be a small gap between the head and tube.
Such as, Nitecore and Olight 14500. They add the protection board at positive pole. 
Xtar is shorter, they have protection board at negative pole.

Have extened 2mm of tube length in next batch.


----------



## Roger Sully (May 4, 2017)

If ever I was going to purchase some Eneloops I guess now would be the time! Usually I use 14500s but if they're not going to fit I might as well go th eeneloop option.


----------



## gunga (May 4, 2017)

I use eneloop or equivalent and I use IMR14500 from Efest or Windyfire or AW usually. These all work fine.


----------



## Luckyonion (May 4, 2017)

Thank you [emoji106]


----------



## staticx57 (May 4, 2017)

This is live now on Massdrop!!!! It's happening


----------



## Mattj96 (May 4, 2017)

Got mine! Super excited. What size trits do I need to get?


----------



## gunga (May 4, 2017)

1.5x6mm. Mixglo.com.


----------



## phosphor22 (May 4, 2017)

Ordered mine - can't wait! but guess I must...


----------



## hbk_rey (May 4, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> This is live now on Massdrop!!!! It's happening



:twothumbs Finally.


----------



## Tejasandre (May 4, 2017)

Hurry if you want in 1/2 gone already.


----------



## Roger Sully (May 4, 2017)

Busy day at work and I darned near forgot about these! But i got in!!


----------



## Luckyonion (May 4, 2017)

OK. Ti Lan secured and appreciate input above but still a little confused. I would like to put a protected 14500 cell in this. Based on Rey's input, it has to be short (less than nitecore or olight). The only option is Xtar as far as I can see. Gunga, you commented on AW or Windy fire, but the length would suggest that you would have "gap" problem as Rey stated.

Anything protected other than Xtar recommended?


----------



## gunga (May 4, 2017)

I use imr cells. So not protected. Lower capacity but "safe" chemistry.


----------



## Luckyonion (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Gunga. That helps :twothumbs


----------



## Tejasandre (May 4, 2017)

Goodness! 18 left 8)


----------



## RGRAY (May 4, 2017)

I'm in, now time to order 10 trits.
Hopefully copper and damascus to follow?


----------



## BearsOnUnicycles (May 4, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> :twothumbs Finally.



Just noticed on the drop it was limited to 200 pieces after putting in my order #202. The 200pcs hard set or will there likely be a few overruns?


----------



## RGRAY (May 4, 2017)

RGRAY said:


> I'm in, now time to order 10 trits.
> Hopefully copper and damascus to follow?



Trits ordered, 4 green and 6 ice blue.


----------



## gunga (May 4, 2017)

Woah! Sold out already! (220).


----------



## wimmer21 (May 4, 2017)

RGRAY said:


> Trits ordered, 4 green and 6 ice blue.



I can't afford more trits so I'll just use some from one of my Tains.


----------



## jlemond (May 4, 2017)

Damn! Sold out! Iv been checking nightly. How much were they? Anyone order an extra i can buy?


----------



## gunga (May 4, 2017)

$60 plus shipping.


----------



## datiLED (May 4, 2017)

I'm in. Almost ordered two, but decided to let someone else get a light.

Trits will come later.


----------



## Mattj96 (May 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if the massdrop version will be polished as shown in gunga's excellent review?


----------



## hbk_rey (May 5, 2017)

jlemond said:


> Damn! Sold out! Iv been checking nightly. How much were they? Anyone order an extra i can buy?



Please email me at [email protected], I have a few left.


----------



## hbk_rey (May 5, 2017)

Mattj96 said:


> Does anyone know if the massdrop version will be polished as shown in gunga's excellent review?



Massdrop just took some horrible pictures. It is same as reviewed.


----------



## Tejasandre (May 5, 2017)

You probably could have put up a pick of a potato & still sold out the run.  congrats


----------



## hbk_rey (May 5, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> You probably could have put up a pick of a potato & still sold out the run.  congrats



hahahah:twothumbs


----------



## jlemond (May 6, 2017)

Lan, you are the best. I will send you an email later today.


----------



## RUSH FAN (May 6, 2017)

Rey -

I also emailed you on any extra ones left.


----------



## wimmer21 (May 6, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> You probably could have put up a pick of a potato & still sold out the run.  congrats



Lol There was a picture?


----------



## Tejasandre (May 6, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> Lol There was a picture?



With an option for ketchup or catsup.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2017)

Ok. Some people have asked about trit installs on this light. I'll provide some info. 

I get my trits and norland 61 at mixglo.com. You will need 10x of the 1.5x6mm trits. I use a Jaxman U1 UV light (365nm) but any good UV light will do. Sunlight also works well but it's a bit tricky for the trits at the end. 

I like to use a toothpick to add norland. I put some norland in a small surface (a healthy drop) and use a toothpick to transfer it to the the light. Some people use syringes or fine tipped bulb dropper. You can look up other methods. 

So, for the 4 slots (3 around the head, 1 in the button), you can partially fill the slot. Make sure the surface is level because the norland is like light syrup and will run. Try to keep it in the slot. Excess can be cleaned off carefully with qtips, a rag etc. Alcohol helps but keep it away from the norland in the slot. Also watch out for lint or anything left during cleaning. Don't fill it more than 1/2 full so there is space for the vial. 

Then use fine tweezers and carefully place the vial in the slot. You can adjust the position of the vial now. Be slow and gentle so you don't introduce bubbles. You may need to work on stray bubbles that show up, especially around the ends of the vial. Carefully work on them with sharp tweezers or a toothpick. You may still end up with bubbles after but we are trying to minimize this. The less you do to disturb the norland the better, but watch out for those bubbles!

Now you can add more norland to cover the vial and fill up the slot. The norland should be above the level of the slot, but just a bit. It will shrink when curing. 

Now carefully move it into the sun or add your UV light. This should cure the norland. The length of time varies a lot. It can be quick with an intense uv light. Direct sunlight is good, behind glass or a cloudy day will slow it down a lot. 

After curing, any excess can be carefully scraped off. A sharp toothpick is good as it won't damage the light. Try not to hit the norland in slot. You may want to leave longer to ensure it's fully cured below the surface. 

I'll provide more details on the 6 end trits later.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2017)

Okay. So now onto the 6 trits holes in the end of the light. 

A quick note, any UV light you use must be centred around 365 nm wavelength. A black light (around 395-400 nm) will make the trit glow nicely but won't cure the norland. Be careful of this UV wavelength (365nm). It can be damaging to eyes and skin. 

My proto had nasty burrs and unfinished metal in the holes. Make sure you check before starting the install (ironically a flashlight is needed for this). I ended up using a paper clip to punch out any burrs so the trit vial can slide in smoothly. Make sure you check the fit before adding norland. Production models should be properly finished but it's good to check. 

Ok, you only need norland at the end of the hole to hold the trit into the light. Adding more is not needed and not recommended. If you ever need to remove or replace a vial, you will regret adding too much norland. It also looks sloppy. 

I recommend you do one hole at a time. I also do multiple passes with small amounts of norland each time. I usually do three passes per hole. This is much slower and more labour intensive but ensures good results with few bubbles. You will likely have some but it won't be bad.

You can try doing it all in one step, or doing multiple holes at once, but here is what will likely happen. 

- the oddest thing is that the norland will actually suck the vial out of the hole due to capillary action. The vial will not be properly seated in the hole. 
- the norland will likely run into that hole, dripping down the side or back. This will look sloppy and will also make it really hard to change the vial for any reason. You will also need to add more norland anyways since the nice amount you have will be dripping down the side of the vial. 

Just don't do it!

So, this is what I recommend. 

- Do one hole at a time. 
- Add a small amount of norland, push the vial down to make sure it's seated. Let it settle briefly and quickly cure it (this is where a UV light is useful). 
- Add a bit more to fill most of hole. Deal with bubbles and cure quickly. 
- Add a bit more, close to the level of the end of the light if possible. Try to not introduce bubbles. Deal with bubbles if needed. Cure quickly. The norland shrinks during curing so you overfill just slightly and cure it to get a level surface. This also helps the vial look a touch bigger and brighter at the end (if you leave it concave, it acts as a lens, making the vial look smaller). 

You can try to combine the last two steps but be aware you can still get drips if the first round wasn't enough to seal off the hole. It's safer to do it in three steps but takes time. 

There you have it!


----------



## wimmer21 (May 7, 2017)

The estimated shipping date is June 12?


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2017)

Yes. That is correct.


----------



## kaichu dento (May 7, 2017)

gunga said:


> Ok. Some people have asked about trit installs on this light. I'll provide some info.
> 
> I get my trits and norland 61 at mixglo.com. You will need 10x of the 1.5x6mm trits. I use a Jaxman U1 UV light (365nm) but any good UV light will do. Sunlight also works well but it's a bit tricky for the trits at the end.
> 
> ...


This post should be stickied so that anyone ever searching CPF for instruction on trit installation will immediately be pointed towards it.

Great job Gunga!


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2017)

Thanks! I'll have some helpful hints on the end trits install too. It's a bit slower but should yield good results. It's surprising what little things go wrong when you rush. Ask me how I know.


----------



## phosphor22 (May 7, 2017)

yep these are great hints - thanks gunga


----------



## wimmer21 (May 7, 2017)

Yes great job on your trit installation post, gunga!


----------



## hbk_rey (May 7, 2017)

wimmer21 said:


> The estimated shipping date is June 12?



I'm going to ship the batch to MD tomorrow, it should arrive at weekend, or next Monday. (May-14th) Then they can pack them in each individual order, and ship.


----------



## wimmer21 (May 7, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> I'm going to ship the batch to MD tomorrow, it should arrive at weekend, or next Monday. (May-14th) Then they can pack them in each individual order, and ship.



Outstanding! Looking forward to it, as is everyone else I'm sure.


----------



## gunga (May 8, 2017)

Ok. The info for installing the trits on the end of the light is done.


----------



## Bronco (May 8, 2017)

gunga said:


> Ok. The info for installing the trits on the end of the light is done.



Thanks, Gunga. Great info.


----------



## RUSH FAN (May 8, 2017)

@hbk_rey

Sent my PayPal, and address to you. 
Please confirm receipt.


----------



## uncle wong (May 10, 2017)

anodized reylight ti lan


----------



## uncle wong (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Uriah (May 10, 2017)

OK that is AMAZING where can we get that done?


----------



## Nichia! (May 10, 2017)

Beautiful work


----------



## tbenedict (May 10, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Mattj96 (May 17, 2017)

Thanks for the tutorial gunga. Big help for a trit first timer such as myself


----------



## gunga (May 20, 2017)

Awesome. Please enjoy. It can be a bit labour intensive but the results are worth it.


----------



## Chrisdm (May 23, 2017)

Thanks for the great trit install tutorial Gunga. I have all my trits ready... The wait on Massdrop is killing me now!

Chris


----------



## Fairplayinc (May 23, 2017)

Great review and awesome light! Anyone know how one could order one now that the drop has ended?


----------



## Fairplayinc (May 24, 2017)

Reached out to Rey and he got me fixed up! Thanks Rey! Was a little extra but it is not shiny titanium either.  Something different.:rock::rock:


----------



## Roger Sully (May 25, 2017)

Received my shipping notification from Massdrop this afternoon!


----------



## gunga (May 25, 2017)

Me too! Thanks for all the feedback all!


----------



## Mattj96 (May 25, 2017)

Fairplayinc said:


> Reached out to Rey and he got me fixed up! Thanks Rey! Was a little extra but it is not shiny titanium either.  Something different.:rock::rock:


Well?! Are you going to keep us waiting? I've been watching the the thread all day to see if you say but I can't wait any longer!


----------



## phosphor22 (May 25, 2017)

Mine's on its way too!
Say, if anyone has 3 red and 2 orange trits that would fit this feel free to let me know -- I am short a few...


----------



## Fairplayinc (May 25, 2017)

Mattj96 said:


> Well?! Are you going to keep us waiting? I've been watching the the thread all day to see if you say but I can't wait any longer!



It is Ti media blasted! Rey sent me a pic, but I will wait til I can get really nice shots of it rather than post this one.


----------



## gunga (May 25, 2017)

phosphor22 said:


> Mine's on its way too!
> Say, if anyone has 3 red and 2 orange trits that would fit this feel free to let me know -- I am short a few...



I have red available if you like. 

Orange I'm unsure.


----------



## Mattj96 (May 25, 2017)

Fairplayinc said:


> It is Ti media blasted! Rey sent me a pic, but I will wait til I can get really nice shots of it rather than post this one.


Like bead or sand blasted? That's awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing how it looks, maybe I'll send for mine to get that done.


----------



## glimmer (May 25, 2017)

I sure hope there is another run of these soon!
This design has a lot going for it.
Will be monitoring this thread...


----------



## hbk_rey (May 25, 2017)

Glad to hear Massdrop has finally shipped it. Below is a pic of sanded LAN.


----------



## Tejasandre (May 25, 2017)

Pretty. Can't wait for mine. China post is soooo slowwww


----------



## phosphor22 (May 26, 2017)

gunga said:


> I have red available if you like.
> 
> Orange I'm unsure.




thanks - have communicated w/ you about this


----------



## Mattj96 (May 29, 2017)

gunga said:


> Me too! Thanks for all the feedback all!


Hey buddy, did you happen to get the rest of your trits installed? I would love to see it loaded up with all 10.


----------



## gunga (May 29, 2017)

Yep. It's later in this thread. I got my 3 yellow trits.

Here you go. 

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/...n review/ti_lan_20170323_0039_zpsxew5yeo4.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/...n review/ti_lan_20170323_0036_zpstgfpstgc.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/...n review/ti_lan_20170323_0035_zpsrw368hbq.jpg

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/...n review/ti_lan_20170323_0034_zpsbd8cvfd4.jpg


----------



## Mattj96 (May 29, 2017)

Thanks! That looks awesome. Very similar to my planned color scheme.


----------



## WubenLight (May 29, 2017)

Looking forward to a copper one.


----------



## RGRAY (May 30, 2017)

Chrisdm said:


> Thanks for the great trit install tutorial Gunga. I have all my trits ready... The wait on Massdrop is killing me now!Chris



I got my 10 trits last week, 4 green and 6 ice blue around the tail.



WubenLight said:


> Looking forward to a copper one.



... and Damascus.


----------



## Mrty (May 31, 2017)

Got mine today Nice !!!!!


----------



## gunga (May 31, 2017)

Nice. Care to share any pictures?


----------



## Mrty (May 31, 2017)

Gunga I would if I knew how LOL 
I haven't ordered trits yet waiting for the colors I want to be back in stock


----------



## phosphor22 (May 31, 2017)

Got mine. Really like this light... light weight and great modes of course. I will be installing some trits when I receive them all.

I decided to try a little lego (no time for photo this evening) -- the new Ti portion of the LAN on each end and the brass middle from the Pineapple... a fun little combo. Works great.


----------



## Roger Sully (Jun 1, 2017)

Whats worse than watching a tracking number waiting for delivery?


...... Knowing that it has been delivered and not being able to go home for another 4 hours!!


----------



## Mattj96 (Jun 1, 2017)

Roger Sully said:


> Whats worse than watching a tracking number waiting for delivery?
> 
> 
> ...... Knowing that it has been delivered and not being able to go home for another 4 hours!!


I don't know... I'm at home waiting, but my mailman has a habit of randomly showing up between noon and 7pm. It's torture!


----------



## Siggystyle (Jun 1, 2017)

gunga said:


> Yep. It's later in this thread. I got my 3 yellow trits.
> 
> Here you go.
> 
> ...


Very nice!! Mine just got here today, and still waiting on my trits... Your color scheme is close to mine and the config is almost exact... I will share mine once I get my trits (and install them of course)... Hopefully I will have them by tomorrow... Again, great job!! I love that it turned out so well, bc I was beginning to second guess my config.... No longer tho...


----------



## hatman (Jun 1, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> Glad to hear Massdrop has finally shipped it. Below is a pic of sanded LAN.



How to get one?


----------



## jorn (Jun 2, 2017)

gunga said:


>


Seems like the centering ring is too deep and is blocking out some light from hitting the reflector. Really visible in the first picture where we can see reflections of the centering ring, and not the led die in the inner part of the reflector. Filing off some of the centering ring might give a nice bump in preformance.


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 2, 2017)

Unfortuenetly the extended centering ring is essential as the reflector is poorly designed and the extended centering ring is intended to prevent rings due to the reflector's design.


----------



## gunga (Jun 2, 2017)

I believe the reflector has been redesigned so I'm unsure that is true. I may try experimenting when my light arrives.


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 2, 2017)

I know this was true with the brass. Even with the new reflector it was ringy without the extended centering ring.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 3, 2017)

hatman said:


> How to get one?


Pls email me [email protected] 
Just have a few.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 3, 2017)

staticx57 said:


> I know this was true with the brass. Even with the new reflector it was ringy without the extended centering ring.



When pineapple released, it was reported with ringy beam. so we re-machined the reflector and electronic-plated it to make it right. 
Will use new reflector and centering ring in future.
http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e324/395090663/QQ20170603160115_zps1wwd7usv.png


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 3, 2017)

The wait is finally over! Mine landed last night, and I was quick to get to work. Step one, as with my Pineapple, was to remove the annoying lanyard tab from the clip. It is positioned right in the center of my palm when carrying and is very uncomfortable but relatively easy to remove with a dremel.

Hard to tell from this pic but the one on top is sanded (matte) finish with orange trits, and the one on bottom is polished with green trits.

It was my first time installing trits, and I did "good enough", thank you Gunga. I wouldn't try this on a more expensive light but enjoyed this little diy project.

Thank you Rey for a great light at a great value.


----------



## staticx57 (Jun 3, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> When pineapple released, it was reported with ringy beam. so we re-machined the reflector and electronic-plated it to make it right.
> Will use new reflector and centering ring in future.
> http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e324/395090663/QQ20170603160115_zps1wwd7usv.png



Yes. The new reflector and centering ring work really well.  But you need to use both to get rid of the rings is what I am saying.

My Ti LAN has no rings and it's amazing but we need to use the bigger centering ring


----------



## gunga (Jun 3, 2017)

You got a sanded one?!


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 3, 2017)

gunga said:


> You got a sanded one?!


No i sanded it myself. Don't think it looks as good as the one Rey posted.


----------



## gunga (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh. You mean brushed vs bead blasted?


----------



## Chrisdm (Jun 3, 2017)

gunga said:


> Oh. You mean brushed vs bead blasted?


Yeah i just brushed it. Blasting would have been better but i dont have the means. I was hoping for a nice two tone with the recessed areas though.


----------



## gunga (Jun 3, 2017)

Ah. I see. Tough to do. If you give the recessed areas a high polish and use coarse sandpaper you may get the required effect.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd (Jun 3, 2017)

I got my Ti Lan today! Definitely not a Mcgizmo, but quite a nice light actually! It fills a gap in my collection, so I like it! I guess I should buy some trits for it, even though I not big into them. I need some yellow and some blue ones.


----------



## jccookjr (Jun 6, 2017)

I'm quite pleased with the quality of mine. It's my first from ReyLight, but will certainly not be the last. Pocket friendly size was important to me and this fits the bill. So it fits a hole in my lineup as well. Just need to think more about some trits...


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 6, 2017)

*With trits. *


----------



## Landonb (Jun 6, 2017)

Hbk_ray
Ti LAN lights been shipped that didn't go threw massdrop yet
any updates 
thanks


----------



## gunga (Jun 6, 2017)

Nice job RGRAY! I just got my massdrop one today. Adding trits. 

I also found a cool optic that gives me a fat hot spot. Similar to olight s mini etc but with a wider spot. Love it.


----------



## gunga (Jun 6, 2017)

Here are some low quality pix in a pineapple. 










It's my new blue glow. A pretty good match for ice blue.


----------



## gunga (Jun 6, 2017)

Here is a rough beam comparison. 




Optic on the right above. 

Here are rudimentary beam shots.


----------



## Tejasandre (Jun 6, 2017)

gunga said:


> Here is a rough beam comparison.
> 
> View attachment 5699
> 
> ...



That's nice. Details? Where to get?


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 6, 2017)

gunga said:


> Nice job RGRAY! I just got my massdrop one today. Adding trits...



I got mine from massdrop Friday and very happy with it now.

Maybe Rey will make it in Copper and Damascus?
.


----------



## Tejasandre (Jun 7, 2017)

These have got to be the best value is custom lights right now.


----------



## gunga (Jun 7, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> That's nice. Details? Where to get?



It's a bit embarrassing. I bought two from Kaidomain but don't remember which is which. The descriptions and pictures don't help. 

I'm Pretty sure it was this one 

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S021692.15mm-25-Degree-LED-Lens-1pc

Could have been the following one but I think this may fit an olight s1a and be made for xml2. I'm unsure. 

http://www.kaidomain.com/p/S021430.15mm-x-9mm-LED-Glass-Lens-(1-Piece)-Clearance

Anyway. The optic is a perfect fit in a pineapple or ti lan. It provides a beam similar to an olight optic but the beam is a bit wider. A nice fat spot. I think there may be some artifacts (small) in the beam and an odd square corona (like the olight optic). I'll test some more tonight with the glass lens.


----------



## ktsl (Jun 7, 2017)

Really excited to get mine today. However...

The switch/drive is faulty. It usually takes 2~3 clicks to turn on to low. For subsequent levels, it can also take more clicks than just an off and an on...

I guess for sites like massdrop customer service is out of the question... oh well


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 7, 2017)

Landonb said:


> Hbk_ray
> Ti LAN lights been shipped that didn't go threw massdrop yet
> any updates
> thanks



Sorry I don't understand. You ordered from massdrop? Did you send you tracking number?


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 7, 2017)

Tejasandre said:


> These have got to be the best value is custom lights right now.



Custom, ti, 14500 and all trit out (10) for $125.00 total, I'd say so. 

THANKS AGAIN, REY!


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 7, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 7, 2017)

ktsl said:


> Really excited to get mine today. However...
> 
> The switch/drive is faulty. It usually takes 2~3 clicks to turn on to low. For subsequent levels, it can also take more clicks than just an off and an on...
> 
> I guess for sites like massdrop customer service is out of the question... oh well



switch burnt due to high current of 14500. sorry will send you a replacement switch. pls pm ur shipping address.


----------



## ktsl (Jun 7, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> switch burnt due to high current of 14500. sorry will send you a replacement switch. pls pm ur shipping address.



Thanks for the quick reply! pm sent


----------



## Landonb (Jun 7, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> Sorry I don't understand. You ordered from massdrop? Did you send you tracking number?


Thanks for response and tracking # 
look forward to light.


----------



## phosphor22 (Jun 7, 2017)

Great light Rey! 
Thanks for the optic tip gunga! 
Waiting on the remainder of my trits - have one in the switch already... 

Soon... _copper _? 
Curious about whether it will it have the body style of the Pineapple because of the weight reduction (since LAN has more mass)?


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 8, 2017)

phosphor22 said:


> Great light Rey!
> Soon... _copper _?
> Curious about whether it will it have the body style of the Pineapple because of the weight reduction (since LAN has more mass)?



Will have damascus and mokume.


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 8, 2017)

Pls poll 1# or 2#. I prefer 1#.


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 8, 2017)

hbk_rey said:


> Pls poll 1# or 2#. I prefer 1#.



I''ll take a *#1* in Damascus, please.


----------



## dansciurus (Jun 8, 2017)

I vote for #1.


----------



## Mattj96 (Jun 8, 2017)

Definitely #1. 
About when do you think these Damascus lights are going up?


----------



## glimmer (Jun 8, 2017)

#1 looks better, although one could argue #2 would be more functional.

Any estimate of the timing for the next batch?


----------



## Ozythemandias (Jun 8, 2017)

#1 looks like what it should have been from the beginning


----------



## phosphor22 (Jun 9, 2017)

I prefer #1 - would like it even more if the middle 'waist' section was even thinner in comparison to the head and switch end - similar to the earliest poll for which Damascus light people would prefer. See thread below - the first image.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?419809-Poll-Which-design-would-yo-prefer


----------



## gunga (Jun 9, 2017)

Ah. Good suggestion. I agree with making the middle section thinner!


----------



## phosphor22 (Jun 9, 2017)

Also, just a thought -- the concentric rings in the middle section of the brass Pineapple serve a nice ergonomic purpose regarding grip.


----------



## gunga (Jun 9, 2017)

That looks quite nice. Not sure I like the pineapple knurling but the slim body goes well.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm going against the flow, but I think the body style is very sharp looking as is, and vote #2.

Feel free to ignore my vote though, since I can't commit to buying one at this time. I just keeping looking back at the damascus album and drooling, and I'm really curious how makume would look on a combination of curved and flat surfaces that this shape provides:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157673820483065/


----------



## phosphor22 (Jun 10, 2017)

gunga said:


> That looks quite nice. Not sure I like the pineapple knurling but the slim body goes well.



I agree that it is a little busy oo: in this configuration (with fewer concentric rings -- 2 perhaps -- and without the vertical 'notch' it would be just right IMO), but it _feels_ excellent in use -- the grip factor is true. My main take away from this experiment (although I might leave it this way, at least for a while) is that the considerably narrow waist helps a lot regarding ergonomics - grip. This is especially evident when I do an comparison between the standard LAN configuration, and this hybrid one.


----------



## gunga (Jun 10, 2017)

Yep. I agree completely!


----------



## Mrty (Jun 23, 2017)

Ok I give up anybody know where the tutorial by gunga for installing trits on the end of light is. Found the front


----------



## gunga (Jun 23, 2017)

Post 193 in this thread.


----------



## Mrty (Jun 23, 2017)

Gunga thanks so much. What a great wealth of info , appreciate you taking the time to do that


----------



## hbk_rey (Jun 26, 2017)

Mrty said:


> Gunga thanks so much. What a great wealth of info , appreciate you taking the time to do that


Here is a video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7HIR_ZfTPI


----------



## Tejasandre (Jul 11, 2017)

Look what the postman decided to bring me.


----------



## Luckyonion (Jul 26, 2017)

Bead blast with Ice blue trits. Thanks Gunga and Rey for mod info [emoji106]


----------



## Luckyonion (Jul 26, 2017)

One problem I had is there was some damage to the lens of my other LAN in the bead blasting process. Works fine but causes beam artifact. Anyone have lens dimensions so I can dig up a replacement?


----------



## gunga (Jul 26, 2017)

15.9 x 1 mm


----------



## iamlucky13 (Jul 26, 2017)

Luckyonion said:


> One problem I had is there was some damage to the lens of my other LAN in the bead blasting process. Works fine but causes beam artifact. Anyone have lens dimensions so I can dig up a replacement?



In case this helps anybody else: when we have parts at work bead blasted that have sensitive surfaces, I think the workers use a couple layers of gaffers tape to protect those surfaces.

Looks cool though - a mix of a rough industrial sort of look, and that high tech blue glow.


----------



## Tejasandre (Jul 26, 2017)

Gaffers tape?

Edit:
Nevermind- Google is a powerful tool. 

That blasted LAN looks great.


----------



## Luckyonion (Jul 26, 2017)

gunga said:


> 15.9 x 1 mm



Thanks gang! Had it done for me and other one came out perfect. Thank you again Gunga for the help [emoji106]


----------



## Luckyonion (Aug 1, 2017)

Err ok. Got a replacement lens. Anyone know a tool to get to the lens on the LAN? My few torch tool aren't gonna work


----------



## gunga (Aug 1, 2017)

Fine tip needle nose pliers or snap ring pliers. Maybe a strong pair of tweezers.


----------



## Luckyonion (Aug 1, 2017)

gunga said:


> Fine tip needle nose pliers or snap ring pliers. Maybe a strong pair of tweezers.



Thanks Gunga, I'll give it a shot. Have pliers from darksucks but not working. Looks like an excuse to go tool shopping


----------



## hbk_rey (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## scintillator (Nov 12, 2017)

Beautiful work


----------



## xevious (Mar 24, 2019)

gunga said:


> Ok. Some people have asked about trit installs on this light. I'll provide some info.
> 
> I get my trits and norland 61 at mixglo.com. You will need 10x of the 1.5x6mm trits. I use a Jaxman U1 UV light (365nm) but any good UV light will do. Sunlight also works well but it's a bit tricky for the trits at the end.


Thanks for telling us about MixGlo.com, gunga. I just received my first shipment from them and their service is absolutely superb.


The tritium is totally sealed in a metal foil plastic bag, which I think makes it very difficult to detect the extremely small amount of radioactivity from the tritium--thus, no worries on shipment rejections.
The case that the tritium is stored inside is a rectangle of dense foam with a small rectangle excavated for the tritium. A little wadding of cotton goes over that to keep the tritium gently in place. And then a thin top layer of foam goes over that, which is then tucked into a snap closure plastic case. All of this is tucked into that foil/plastic bag.
The Norland NOA61 comes in a tiny screw cap plastic bottle, the kind used for eye drops. That is sealed in a plastic bag and then tucked inside a sealed foil/plastic bag, which is then fitted inside a small segment of PVC. Incidentally, the 1cc of NOA61 looks so incredibly small, you'd think it's not enough... but it definitely is, probably good for seating a dozen trits.

It would be nice if they'd include a mini pipette. I used that before and it's really terrific for application of Norland. Unfortunately, due to the nature of Norland, it's usually only good for *2* applications at most. But I do agree that wooden toothpicks can work. I take a small Exacto-knife and shave the tip a bit to make it more "wedge" like. This helps for application and for scraping excess.


----------



## gunga (Mar 24, 2019)

Glad you like it! I've used norland for much more than 2 applications. Just try not to waste too much.


----------



## xevious (Mar 24, 2019)

gunga said:


> Glad you like it! I've used norland for much more than 2 applications. Just try not to waste too much.


Sorry, I was a little ambiguous there. I meant to say it was 2 applications using the pipette. NOA61 clogs it up after 2 uses and can't really be used beyond that, except perhaps for dabbing a small droplet. But yes, with the NOA61 little bit does go a long way.


----------

